# Long term GTO storage?



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Hey guys, well I need some help with storing the goat for a while and had a few questions. Ill be enlisting in the marine corp and will be heading to boot camp after the holidays and wanted to know the best way to store the goat. Do I need to remove the tires to avoid flat spots or can I just inflate them to 60psi like how they were shipped over here? Also, what other measures do I have to take such as draining the gas tank etc... Thanks guys!!! :cheers


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

well i would fill the tires up, fill the gas tank so its full ,so no condensation could get in the gas,and put some fuel stabalizer in it ,
unplug the battery,and cover it so no dust gets on it


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Ok thanks brazen!! I heard that the fuel will break down in the tank, lines and engine if left sitting for long periods of time though? Will the fuel stabilizer prevent any problems upon start up?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It would be nice to have a battery tender on the battery and put the car on jacks the air in the tires will enventuly seep out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gm4life said:


> It would be nice to have a battery tender on the battery and put the car on jacks the air in the tires will enventuly seep out.


:agree 

Don't just unplug the battery, the battery will still discharge. Refer to the post on this .....http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/battery-14357/

Invest in a battery tender.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> Ok thanks brazen!! I heard that the fuel will break down in the tank, lines and engine if left sitting for long periods of time though? Will the fuel stabilizer prevent any problems upon start up?


ya the fuel will break down after a while,
but when ya put the stabilizer in, start it and let it run for a minute or two,
so it gets in the lines and the engine,
i think the stabilizer is good for 1-2 years,
and last winter i stored my goat for like 5-6 months and all i did was fill it with gas, and it started right up, 
but still i would get some stabilizer.
since you might be gone longer,


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The best thing you could do is............... bring it to me and I will take it for short cruises on weekends (HAHA).

Seriously though, put it on jack stands, fill the tank and add stablizer and put a trickle charger on the battery and cover it. Also change the oil and then change it again when you get back.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the tips guys!!! I didn't even think about changing the oil before I store her but I'll be sure to now. Ok so jackstands, fuel stabilizer and fresh oil- got it. Ill get a good car cover too. Thanks again!! Gonna be hard not driving her for a while but at least I know she'll start right up again without a problem when I get back. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could put it in it`s own bubble.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> You could put it in it`s own bubble.


Thats pretty cool but I'm more concerned about taking all the mechanical precautions like tires, fluids etc. Ill probably just get a good car cover for it to prevent dust and stuff, but that bubble would be great for people with classic cars or show cars.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey,

I'm not a GTO owner but I saw the thread and figured I could offer a piece of advice. If you choose to leave gas in the car (or even if you don't, really) make sure you run the car while it has the stabilizer in it - i.e. don't just park the car, add the stabilizer, and throw a cover on it. Make sure the stabilizer gets into the lines and everything so you don't end up with a mess on your hands.


----------

